# .:R32 Coolant Temp Sensor location/DIY?



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

Forgive me, I'm looking for an accurate DIY for the replacement of the coolant temp sensor on the 04 .:R32 for a friend. Ive replaced it on my 1.8T (and i realize its not exactly the same), and ive found DIYs for the 2.8VR6. For the life of me (and her) i cannot figure out where it is on the 3.2VR6. So if anybody could direct me or post a picture or something of its location/a DIY id really appreciate it!


----------



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

bump
nothing?


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Custom158)*

DIY instructions (pictures dead): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2283637
Pics of where to find the sensor: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2
Just so there is no chance of an accident... _do the swap when the engine is cold_, so that you don't end up getting sprayed by hot coolant and burned. Hope it helps.


----------



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

ya, i know the procedure and to wait for the engine to be dead cold (otherwise your day will end badly). but the link with the pictures of the location on the 3.2 is exactly what i was looking for!
thanks!


----------



## tweezer reprise (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (Custom158)*

mine just went out as well; anyone have any tips on replacing? does the process loose alot of coolant?
also, black top? green top?


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (tweezer reprise)*

It's not terribly difficult but after putting in the new sensor ( green top) putting back the rubber clamp can be fun from the tight space VWs love to give us







. I had quite a few coolant fall out. The black top is the faulty one that is replaced by the green one.
I finally replaced mine but the "STOP Check Coolant," still comes up. I'll have to get it checked out. Any ideas? . . . . .


----------



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

ya, hardest part is by far putting that c clip back on. needle nose pliers or somethign similar helps
and your "stop coolant" thing is still going off?did you check the globe again? i checked, and mines filled part way up the top 1/2, not just to the equator


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (Custom158)*

and your "stop coolant" thing is still going off?did you check the globe again? i checked, and mines filled part way up the top 1/2, not just to the equator[/QUOTE]
I've been checking the globe obsessively. I added more so it's past the 1/2 way mark equator and we're looking good so far but it's not completely full. I hate that STOP Check Coolant- scares the heck out of me every time. If it doesn't work I will make sure to buy more coolant to make sure its pretty full. Whats the highest it should sit at? Is it bad to have the globe completely full?


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VDubindaVR6haus)*

I got the Stop Check Coolant thing today too. Now I have to figure out why its coming on


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlamdSLC* »_I got the Stop Check Coolant thing today too. Now I have to figure out why its coming on


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (VDubindaVR6haus)*

Finally resolved!!


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VDubindaVR6haus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubindaVR6haus* »_Finally resolved!!
















How? What was it... I just topped off my coolant level and drove it for about half an hour no prob so far.


----------



## Custom158 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (VDubindaVR6haus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubindaVR6haus* »_Finally resolved!!
















x2


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

How? What was it... I just topped off my coolant level and drove it for about half an hour no prob so far.[/QUOTE]

It first started with a CEL. My friend helped me to read the code and thats when the coolant temperature sensor came up. So I ordered a new green top sensor and bought G12 coolant. Do you have a CEL on or did it just read the coolant warning? It could very well be that your coolant level was just low and its enough to just top it off with more coolant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . But I knew I had to replace my sensor.


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VDubindaVR6haus)*

Yea it was only the "Stop" light no cel but i'm gonna replace with a green top as preventative maintenence


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

You might as well. I ordered mine from ECS Tuning but later found out its much cheaper to order it through VW Dealership.


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VDubindaVR6haus)*

is that right? hmmm... Thanks


----------



## VDubindaVR6haus (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (Custom158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Custom158* »_ya, hardest part is by far putting that c clip back on. needle nose pliers or somethign similar helps


I used really long needle nose pliers. I was able to swap it out fast enough that I lost very little coolant. 
Pictures are here: http://images2.rdefined.com/v/4wdDub/album312/


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

i payed 33.36 just for the green sensor


----------

